# An Old Browning



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

I have (and still use) and old Browning Nomad I recurved bow. I bought it in 1971 at Ray's Sport Shop on SR-22 somewhere in New Jersey, near Plainfield. I can't remember the price then, but something like $150 sticks in my mind. It's in excellent shape, almost like new, I stored it inside, hanging for many years. It's rated 45 pounds at 28 inces on the draw, I draw 30 inches to shoot. It's overall length is 54 inches, at the time that was one of the best bows one could buy, Browning did make a Nomad II that was shorter by a couple of inches. The bow also has a serial number on it's right side.

Recently I contacted Browning about the bow, the young lady that I spoke with new nothing about it, I believe the bow was at least a decade older then she was by the sound of her voce.

Does anyone out there have anything like this, or know some bit of information they could share with me about this piece of "craftmanship?"


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Old Browning*

:thumbs_up Have two of them. A NOMAD 1 and a NOMAD II along with a WASP that has never been shot. She's my display piece now and see no sense in her ever getting scuffed up. The NOMADS both get a lot of shooting and the N1 bears a lot of battle marks from thorns, brush and even a Bear Razorhead that was nocked a bit too fast. Great bows. Sad thing is, you can find them on E-Bay for next to nothing. Mine all come from an old 60's/70's archer out at work that was moving. Got them all three for less than 100 about 15 years ago and have been using 2 of them ever since. 

Wish i had more history for you, but just glad to see that there are still some of them out there being used.

Good shooting

Ted


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

*My Browning Nomad I*

Ted

Thanks for you quick response to my request!

I am so happy to read what you had to say about the Nomad I. I too am just thrilled to hear someone say they have a Nonmad I and are still using it, even better to read you have a Nomad II also.

You made my day!

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

*Today*

Today I bought a new target and shot a dozen or two flights with my Nomad I!

I was so happy with the results!

That old bow still shoots as good as the day I bought it!

I bought some new cedar arrows too, and I'm getting ready for this years hunt!

I'm all smiles!


----------



## tallscout (Aug 1, 2005)

*concerning browning wasp*

i have a browing wasp rated for 70 lbs at 28 inches. purchased from a blackpowder shooter for $25. looks in mint condition. any guess as to its value?


tedhunter said:


> :thumbs_up Have two of them. A NOMAD 1 and a NOMAD II along with a WASP that has never been shot. She's my display piece now and see no sense in her ever getting scuffed up. The NOMADS both get a lot of shooting and the N1 bears a lot of battle marks from thorns, brush and even a Bear Razorhead that was nocked a bit too fast. Great bows. Sad thing is, you can find them on E-Bay for next to nothing. Mine all come from an old 60's/70's archer out at work that was moving. Got them all three for less than 100 about 15 years ago and have been using 2 of them ever since.
> 
> Wish i had more history for you, but just glad to see that there are still some of them out there being used.
> 
> ...


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

You might put this Wasp value question on the section of "Traditional Gear For Sale" located near the bottom of the forum page, and see what comes up.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

I Have A Nomad Xl Compound It Was My First Bow I Think It Is Near 25 Yrs Old


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*old bows how old???*

old bow how old????I had a cyclone 2 what is is ? how makes it It was brown in mint cond


----------

